# Squirrel hunting



## greenhead1984 (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm looking for some land to squirrel hunt. I already shot 5 from the only spot I know of and don't want to take anymore from that spot so I can have a place next year. Does anyone know of any places around the Tri-city area? I usually go by myself so if anyone wants to meet up and try some places just let me know.


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

Come out to caseville and hunt sand road...let me know and I could go with you.


----------



## pikemaster789 (Aug 21, 2008)

Greenhead, there is some state land in north midland county. Im sure it holds plenty of squirrels. I hunt hunt in gladwin on state land and there are plenty of squirrels to keep you busy. The state land in gladwin stretches down into northern midland county. So you probably can find some there. Obviously look for prime locations for squirrels if you head up that way i.e oaks


----------

